# For the vintage bow collector



## 3dbowmaster

:darkbeer: I know some of you lucky people have lived through the era of compound bows and know probably all that have been made!!!

My question is: why don't some of ya'll get a list together of all the 1st compund bows made by each of the various companies and when they came out. Maybe some pictures too!! I think would be pretty neat have!!!

I've been building a trophy room in my basement and would like to get some of these vintage bows for my collection. I haven't ever really payed that much attention on ebay at the prices some old bows sell for, anybody have any ideas????? If they don't set me back for life, I know I would buy the very first one made if I could find one.
Maybe some of you guys and gals could help me out!!!!
Thanks:darkbeer:


----------



## Carlos

Some very good info here
http://www.archeryhistory.com/


----------



## toxoph

3dbowmaster said:


> :darkbeer:
> My question is: why don't some of ya'll get a list together of all the 1st compund bows made by each of the various companies and when they came out. Maybe some pictures too!! I think would be pretty neat have!!!
> 
> I've been building a trophy room in my basement and would like to get some of these vintage bows for my collection. I haven't ever really payed that much attention on ebay at the prices some old bows sell for, anybody have any ideas????? If they don't set me back for life, I know I would buy the very first one made if I could find one.
> Maybe some of you guys and gals could help me out!!!!
> Thanks:darkbeer:


Excellent idea! However, you would think before a book about collecting compounds came out there would be one on recurves and archery items yet there is none.

We need to assemble this information quickly since we are loosing people who knew most about the old stuff, people like Earl Hoyt and Frank Scott, unless they passed on all that wisdom it is gone forever. Frank told me once he was working on a book but I have no idea what ever happened to it.

There are quite a few people out there that could tackle a book on Archery Collecting but doing it and working with others to compile accurate data is daunting. For years I have tried to get feedback to just compile a FAQ on collecting (I sent emails to various people and posts) yet I have yet to recieve a single suggestion.
http://www.neoreality.com/archery/colfaqi.htm

As for the compound list/book, this would be easier than old recurves since most people are still around and much better records have been kept.

I would be the first in line for a copy.:smile: 

For years I knew compound collecting would come into its own and told people to buy while the prices are low. I have several but shy away from most for the simple fact they take up considerable more room and my recurves take up far too much room already.


----------



## Toxophilite Phi

*toxophilite*

If you need to know anything about the older stuff Joe St. Charles is an encyclopedia of information. Of the compounds most collectors just don't think they nare worthy. Unless you get your hands on an Allen or One of Tom Jennings first.


----------



## 3dbowmaster

Toxophilite Phi said:


> If you need to know anything about the older stuff Joe St. Charles is an encyclopedia of information. Of the compounds most collectors just don't think they nare worthy. Unless you get your hands on an Allen or One of Tom Jennings first.




Does anyone know where I can get a hold of an Allen or one of Tom Jennings first bows. Whats the name of the Allen bow and whats the name of the Tom Jennings bow that would be worth trying to get!!!


----------



## Bob_Looney

jennings had a wood handle and also an "S" handle early on.


----------



## FFF sports

3dbowmaster said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a hold of an Allen or one of Tom Jennings first bows. Whats the name of the Allen bow and whats the name of the Tom Jennings bow that would be worth trying to get!!!


have 2 allen originals to get rid of at the moment if interested pm me


----------



## Fl archer

*Old bows*

I collect old compounds,recurves,and long bows. I have seen a few of the first allen bows on Ebay. I have searched yard sales and Flea markets but the best of my bows have come from Ebay.Ebay has changed the entire collectable market place.
Information on some of these early compounds is foggy at best. The Allen Patent is on The early Jennings and other bows. Some of the early bows were not marked well and can be difficult to identify. I have several early Allens,Martins, Jennings, Brownings,Bears, Dartons, and Hoyts. I have a Few that I can't Identify. Some are really good shooters while others are very poor. I look for bows with multiple cables and wheels similar to the first Bear White tail hunter. Some of the older compounds look more like contraptions then bows. My personal favorites are The 1978 Bear Tamer lane 2 target bow, Martin Wart hog, Darton Trail master, Bear Brown bear, Jennings super T, and Hoyt game getter. I have several all wood type compounds like the American Archery Super nitro. Again, Some of these are decent shooters while some are very poor. I always replace the bow strings and look the bows over very carefully before shooting. They can break and can hurt when they do break. I am not an expert on these bows but I love to collect/shoot them. I was around when the first Allen bow came out but I never had a compound till around 1982. My First Compound was a Browning Bantam. Good luck


----------



## stealthhunterdk

*wing archery recurve bow "Thunderbird" model*

i have a wing archery recurve bow that is in good to excellent condition.
i can send you some picutures if you are interested?
thanks, gary
the model is a "thunderbird"
#46
52"
serial number T7-3057


----------



## Tafzot

Too early...


----------



## 963369

The first Allen I saw may have been a prototype. The entire thing was made of metal...limbs included. Huge S-hooks on the cables, and those crazy limbs...maybe aluminum? The cable could have pulled a bull moose outta the rut I think, too.


----------



## Yewselfbow

It all depends on what you call a vintage bow.... I have a Buchanan longbow made around 1865 and an Aldred made ain 1885


----------



## RealDakota

Try to find a copy of "Doctor your own compound bow," by Emery Loiselle. It shows quite a few of the early models.


----------



## reignman

I have many of the archery and bow magazines from the 70's and 80's. I am a compound bow collector and have found the magazines are a huge asset in identifying and learning about the older bows. I would say that the Martins of Martin archery are very knowlegable about compound, Joe St. Charles would be the "go to" guy for traditional equipment and broadheads.


----------



## SKIBUM

*Bear by Grumbley long bow*

It seems that Darton got into the compound business early on. I bought a trail master about the same time as Bear came out with there compound.

I bought an old long bow Bear signed by Grumbley at a garage sale .50 cents. Great condition (never to be strung again).


----------



## r302

*Ist compound bow made?*



3dbowmaster said:


> :darkbeer: I know some of you lucky people have lived through the era of compound bows and know probably all that have been made!!!
> 
> My question is: why don't some of ya'll get a list together of all the 1st compund bows made by each of the various companies and when they came out. Maybe some pictures too!! I think would be pretty neat have!!!
> 
> I've been building a trophy room in my basement and would like to get some of these vintage bows for my collection. I haven't ever really payed that much attention on ebay at the prices some old bows sell for, anybody have any ideas????? If they don't set me back for life, I know I would buy the very first one made if I could find one.
> Maybe some of you guys and gals could help me out!!!!
> Thanks:darkbeer:


In your other post of the bows you bought at the flea market, the very first picture of the Allen compound is, ( according to my history collection ), the very first compond bow which was made by H.G. Allen and his father in 1965.

His proto type was made in just two days a year or two earlier. The limbs were made of metal leaf springs and the rest of the bow, including the wheels, were made of wood.:wink:


----------



## uphunter

SKIBUM

Give you 100 times you paid for the grumbly.


----------



## RealDakota

r302 said:


> In your other post of the bows you bought at the flea market, the very first picture of the Allen compound is, ( according to my history collection ), the very first compond bow which was made by H.G. Allen and his father in 1965.
> 
> His proto type was made in just two days a year or two earlier. The limbs were made of metal leaf springs and the rest of the bow, including the wheels, were made of wood.:wink:


To the best of my knowledge, the original prototype had a wooden handle and wheels, the limbs were laminated wood and fiberglass, and it didn't look like the bow being discussed above. For more info, see the article Doug Allen published in Bow and Arrow magazine during the late 1980s (available on ArcheryHistory.com).


----------



## r302

*Clearing up the confusion*



RealDakota said:


> To the best of my knowledge, the original prototype had a wooden handle and wheels, the limbs were laminated wood and fiberglass, and it didn't look like the bow being discussed above. For more info, see the article Doug Allen published in Bow and Arrow magazine during the late 1980s (available on ArcheryHistory.com).


I failed to mention the proto type allen compound bow and the retail Allen compound, ( pictured in the original post ), were not the same bow.

There wasn't a photo of the proto type bow with leaf springs, wooden handle, and wheels, and I only read about it in a late 1960s archery magazine article by H.G.Allen.

Sorry about the confusion.:embara:


----------



## RealDakota

r302 said:


> I failed to mention the proto type allen compound bow and the retail Allen compound, ( pictured in the original post ), were not the same bow.
> 
> There wasn't a photo of the proto type bow with leaf springs, wooden handle, and wheels, and I only read about it in a late 1960s archery magazine article by H.G.Allen.
> 
> Sorry about the confusion.:embara:


I'm always eager to learn more about the early Allen bows, but I wonder if you could possibly be confusing the Allen prototype with the Bear Delta V? Seems to me that the Delta V limbs were constructed from a composite that was originally used in leaf springs. Also seems to me that the Delta V and Allen prototype were both described in the same issue of Bow and Arrow during the 1980's. I have the magazine laying around here somewhere... if I can find it, I'll check my memory re. the Delta V.

In the article from the 1980's, Doug Allen (H.W.'s son) described the first prototype compound as being constructed in 2 days, with limbs from oak flooring and fiberglass. Wood and glass construction would be consistent with other Allen prototypes I've seen and also with the construction of traditional bows H.W. made about the same time. It really doesn't make sense that Allen would have abandoned an easier, superior, and customary method of construction when he tried out a new idea for the first time.

I believe the Smithsonian has the original prototype (or at least the bow I think is the original). Would welcome more info.


----------



## apunktk

Hallo,

I like shooting with old compound bows form Fred Bear. I own a Bear Polar II and an Alascan, and the "newest" one is an Bear Delta V. I do not have them just to look at, I use them for target and 3-D-shooting.

My question to you all: Is there anybody out there who owns an instruction manual for this Delta V? I do not know how to tune this bow. So many screws and cables... A copy or a pdf would do...

The next thing: Where may I get new cables? Is the anybody who may bulid up new ones?

Would be nice to get some help here!

Thanks apunktk


----------



## luis32

I have a Vintage Warthog marting is kind of old but i can send you pics so you can see them and put it a price Thanks


----------



## anythingoutdoors

Buck Lewis in Phoenix is likely the most knowledgeable archery historian in the country. Somebody needs to tap his databank.


----------



## Kansas Jack

Please look in the history forum i posted a question on a early compound bow maybe you can help me. ----Kansas Jack


----------



## mfsco001

I think my dad has 2 or 3 original Allen compounds at his house


----------



## bowhunter jd

how about a martin cam-ac , also one of the first compounds .


----------



## gordon

Did you check out steelhats bow collection for sale,I'm sure that would set you up for awhile.As to the fisrt compound bow Allens I have 2 of them.


----------



## bowhunter jd

Haven't got any martin cam-acs out there , these are one crazy looking bows out there. Half recurve & half compound .


----------



## gordon

Got one hanging on the rack with all the power cables and extras:darkbeer:


----------



## horsebow

I have a Browning Safari that I think is from the 1960's.


----------



## wasilla

hi
I bought a Hoyt/Easton Ram Hunter in fine condition but the draw is to much the wheels are 2 3/8 "

the man i bought it from is 71 , and does not remember what his draw was .but he thought his was 29 , the archery shop thought they are 30" or more.

mine is 28" , what size wheels do i look for ?

can i just change the pivot points , the wheels have two holes and two string slots,, thank you


----------



## fuelracerpat

Probably about 1-7/8"-2" will get you to the 28" draw...
the two holes are for let-off,,, the one furthest from the center will be the highest let-off- 65% if I remember correctly and the one closest to center will be 50%.
The string slots are for draw length adjustment, and there should be three of them. a 2-3/8" wheel is probably 30-31-32" . YMMV:wink:


----------



## hellokittylynn3

Hello to everyone who is more knowledgeable about compound bow hunting!

Our question is this Should we sell it and buy him a new one or keep it to use?

What price would you place on a *Pro Line Compound Bow *(never used not even for practice!) Yup, my Dad purchased it back in the 80’s and placed it into a plastic bow case and forgot about it.
*• Proline Tornado XR Magnum Compound Bow
• Cam-Core Laminated Limbs
• Made in the U.S.A Hastings Michigan 49058*

Any Questions or Comments on What We Should Do?


----------



## 3dbowmaster

hellokittylynn3 said:


> Hello to everyone who is more knowledgeable about compound bow hunting!
> 
> Our question is this Should we sell it and buy him a new one or keep it to use?
> 
> What price would you place on a *Pro Line Compound Bow *(never used not even for practice!) Yup, my Dad purchased it back in the 80’s and placed it into a plastic bow case and forgot about it.
> *• Proline Tornado XR Magnum Compound Bow
> • Cam-Core Laminated Limbs
> • Made in the U.S.A Hastings Michigan 49058*
> 
> Any Questions or Comments on What We Should Do?


Just keep it.... If you decide to sell it, you probably will not get much out of it... And if the limbs are Wood Laminate, 25 years old, theres a good chance you'll bust a limb if you shoot it.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

RealDakota....... The Allen was at least 15 yrs ahead of the Bear "Delta V". The Carrol "S" handle is another of the first compound bows.


----------



## TWO SWITCHBACKS

View attachment 915349
some just dont know!


----------



## bowhunter jd

*martin cam-ac*

whats a cam-ac worth these days ?


----------



## fuelracerpat

ttt

just to get that phone salesman off the top.


----------



## bear-of-grayling

This is The original picture of the bow that Allen sent to Archery World in May 1967.


----------



## TerryInLeesburg

Got an old Jennings bow.

See pics here. http://s846.photobucket.com/albums/ab22/TerryInLeesburg/Archery/

Can anyone shed light on it - when was it made, worth, etc.?

I was thinking of adding sights / arrow rest and shooting it - I have just had it restrung professionally, and they said it was solid and no problems.

Thanks for the help.

Terry


----------



## TWO SWITCHBACKS

i got two of them made in the 70s, worth $75.00 both right hand, anyone want one? pm me.


----------



## TerryInLeesburg

TS:
Do yours have sights, and if so - how are they attached?
Terry


----------



## TWO SWITCHBACKS

View attachment 946810
View attachment 946811
View attachment 946812
here are two jennings one has a sight bar attached to the front of the handel, some have sights attached to the face of the handel above the arrow rest, i have one of the nicest jennings left hand uni-cam bows around it has sight, quiver etc (for sale) cheap!! and a like new left hand jennings target bow(deluxe) with sight,arrows, extra string, for sale, and here is a jennings quiver set thaqt mounts to the jennings side plats also for sale! anyone how about a left hand carrol first compound (real nice) all are for sale inquire pm me.


----------



## wz1f

Hello you mentioned an Allen Compound Bow. Does Olympus count. I have one of the Olympus King Zeus Compound Bows that the metal hand part was designed by David Quinn. I cant find much information about it,but it looks like it just came out of the box. I have some pictures of it on my web page..http://www.wz1f.com. any help would be appreciated. Thank you 
Lee [email protected].


----------



## dadyducky

I have a White wing 69'' model W7-1439 #39 make me a offer, will send picture upon request.
reply via email.


----------



## PC433Missy1234

I have a 1975 Allen compound bow i would like to sell


----------



## raiderfanatic1

greetings, 
i have a bow that maybe you could shed some light on for me. all i know is that a fellow archer recomended by my next door neighbor told me that it could be a darton. all i have to relay to you is some numbers. those numbers are: clx8544-m-. the bow is made of wood. single cam.if you would like i can send a picture of it. this is my first year getting into bow hunting and this bow was given to me. if you would like you can call me at the following number (585)-519-9783. thank you for your time.


----------



## Capt'n D

I was told at the time that I have the very first youth compound bow. It was made by Pearson Archery I believe. Dick Tone delivered it to my dads house when he came to visit. I think I was around 10 (31 YEARS AGO) at the time. I still have it. I repainted it several years ago when my son started shooting.

Darrall Dougherty


----------



## muzzlebreaker

Trying to find out if this Damon Howatt Seville c/c is considered vintage? any info would help.


----------



## skip5515

It should be vintage it is from lare 70's or early 80's contact Terry Martin and he can tell you when it was made.


----------



## muzzlebreaker

Anybody have his phone#,lol.. I'dlike to tell him how unbelievably awesome my warthog shoots while i have him on the horn!!


----------



## kballer1

Go to the Martin Archery web site it should be there.


----------



## dropbear

Just a few pics of my 1976 Martin Dynabo. Picked it up as a collector item rather than a shooter. Needs a new string but is in otherwise pretty good condition.


----------



## LucasK

PSE used to claim to be the only original licensee of the Allen patent still in business anyone have any of their early stuff?


----------



## kballer1

I guess I missed the notatfication of Martin going out of business, Oh they are still in business so I guess that Pse isn't the only company that had a license that is still in business...


----------



## r302

dropbear said:


> Just a few pics of my 1976 Martin Dynabo. Picked it up as a collector item rather than a shooter. Needs a new string but is in otherwise pretty good condition.
> 
> View attachment 1265733
> 
> View attachment 1265734
> 
> View attachment 1265735
> 
> View attachment 1265736
> 
> View attachment 1265737


Thanks for sharing! I remember that bow, but never really got to see one up close. r302


----------



## edthearcher

a week ago a guy gave me an allen compound he claims he purchased in the late 60s or early70s when they first came on sale in wisconsin. let me discribe it maybe tink nathan can chime in. serial number (i think) 7306-10 50 - 60 (must be draw wt.) 30"
sep 64 or 74 (hard to read. 110640l allen pat. top limb pocket inside has numbers 3ss or 355-10L, t handle for limb adjustment, limbs are i think what tink nathan decribed called grubb limbs. they are 11/16 wide 3/8 thick 1 piece wood riser, limbs are painted gloss black that may be the first owner as there is over spray on the riser.


----------



## Sglover

*Maybe you'd know how to identify a beauty I found at an estate sale*



Fl archer said:


> I collect old compounds,recurves,and long bows. I have seen a few of the first allen bows on Ebay. I have searched yard sales and Flea markets but the best of my bows have come from Ebay.Ebay has changed the entire collectable market place.
> Information on some of these early compounds is foggy at best. The Allen Patent is on The early Jennings and other bows. Some of the early bows were not marked well and can be difficult to identify. I have several early Allens,Martins, Jennings, Brownings,Bears, Dartons, and Hoyts. I have a Few that I can't Identify. Some are really good shooters while others are very poor. I look for bows with multiple cables and wheels similar to the first Bear White tail hunter. Some of the older compounds look more like contraptions then bows. My personal favorites are The 1978 Bear Tamer lane 2 target bow, Martin Wart hog, Darton Trail master, Bear Brown bear, Jennings super T, and Hoyt game getter. I have several all wood type compounds like the American Archery Super nitro. Again, Some of these are decent shooters while some are very poor. I always replace the bow strings and look the bows over very carefully before shooting. They can break and can hurt when they do break. I am not an expert on these bows but I love to collect/shoot them. I was around when the first Allen bow came out but I never had a compound till around 1982. My First Compound was a Browning Bantam. Good luck



I'm very new to archery and happened upon a lovely old recurve bow with no markings and a very old leather handle area. The wood is not like any I've seen before and I am wondering where to look to figure out its origins. I wish I knew how to post a picture to show you. Please let me know if you have any ideas . 
Thanks so much!


----------



## machewarcher

Bear Whitetail II


----------



## switchback7595

I too got a great deal on a grumly now from bear archery for 15$ and sat in my collection untill I sold it recently over this summer I'm still sad about it never should've sold it but did make 435 $ from it. I shot it at 3d course before I know what I had and shot great then I discoverd that was a pice of history and it hung for 8 yrs untill sold 😫


----------



## RealDakota

NEVADAPRO said:


> RealDakota....... The Allen was at least 15 yrs ahead of the Bear "Delta V". The Carrol "S" handle is another of the first compound bows.


I think you misunderstood my post. I was referring to the date of publication of a magazine, not to dates the bows were built.

Interesting comment someone made about the first youth compound being made by Pearson Archery. FWIW, Allen made a ladies/youth model of the 6806 (I have one stashed around here somewhere, if my memory is right it is 25-35# and 25" draw).


----------

